# Schwarzkopfsegge (Carex appropinquanta)



## klokko (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich bin Karin und absoluter Teichneuling. Ich habe nur eine kurze Frage und zwar, wo bekomme ich die Wunder- bzw. Schwarzkopfsegge? Ich forsche schon überall, aber kann nichts herausfinden.. wäre toll, wenn mir da jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, da ich nämlich auch ein Schwebealgen-Problem habe und versuchen möchte, es mit der Seege zu beheben...
Danke im voraus, Karin


----------



## günter-w (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Karin, die Schwarzkopfsegge (Carex appropinquanta) bekommst du bei der Firma Flor-Rekult  Schwanheimer Str. 79  64625 Bensheim.
Es gibt sie in verschiedenen Größen und entsprechenden Preisen. 
Wunder kann die Pflanze auch nicht vollbringen es braucht alles seine Zeit bis sie die volle Leistung bringt das heist wenn das Substrat gut durchwurzelt ist bzw. wenn der Wurzelteller groß genug ist. Bitte beachte die Wassertiefe, max. 10cm besser nur 5 kann auch trocken fallen oder auf einer Schwimminsel zum Beispiel von der Firma Flohs. Du kannst sie auch mit anderen Carex kombinieren dann kommt auch ein schönes Bild zusammen. Die Schwarzkopf Segge ist Hostbildent während z.Bsp. hirta, riparia, vesicaria ausläufertreibend sind. Ich selbst habe verschiedene Carex bei mir immer auf Vorrat in einem 5cm flachen Kulturbecken um die Wurzelteller zu vergrößern da kann ich jeden Monat Blumendünger reingeben das sie einiger maßen wachsen. Schade das du so weit weg wohnst sonnst könnte ich dir das ganze Thema an meiner Anlage genau erläutern. Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter wenn nicht einfach fragen und viel Erfolg an deinem Teich.


----------



## Plätscher (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Karin,

deine Schwarzkopfsegge (Carex appropinquata) die du suchst ist wenn die Parameter stimmen ein guter Schwebealgenvernichter, denn sie entzieht dem Wasser die Nährstoffe und nimmt somit den Algen das Futter.
Aber  das kann sie nur deshalb so gut weil sie wuchert... Also Schwebealgen weg und  massig __ Seggen im Teich, das "Wunder" bei dieser Segge besteht darin das nach einiger Zeit die anderen Sumpfpflanzen verdr##ngt sind, zumindest bei einem kleinen Teich 

Stell doch mal deinen Teich mit einem Bild und einer kurzen Beschreibung wieviel Pflanzen, welcher Fischbesatz (Menge) und welche , wenn vorhanden Filtertechnik, vor. Dann können wir die bei deinem Algenproblem helfen. 

Also los, mehr Inpüt


----------



## wp-3d (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich, grünes Wasser (Algen) und kümmerliche Pflanzen*

Hallo Karin,

mit der Schwarzschopf-Segge kann ich nicht dienen,
aber die ein oder andere unter und Überwasserpflanze könnte ich schon abzwicken.
Z.B. __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut sind starke Nährstoffzehrer und sollten dein Problem als erstes bekämpfen.

Zu den Pflanzen kann ich einen Neuling auch noch einige Tipps mitgeben.

Ab zu holen im Extertal.

.


----------



## klokko (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwarzkopfsegge (Carex appropinquanta)*

Danke für die prompten Antworten!!
Ich habe jetzt schonmal Wassernuss (1), Wasserhyazinthen (3) und Wassermuschel (2) als Schwimmpflanzen in den Teich gesetzt, vielleicht ist die Wundersegge dann doch nichts, weil mein Teich wohl dann zu klein ist...
Lieber wp-3d, ich komme gerne mal auf Dein Angebot zurück, als erstes werde ich jetzt mal Fotos vom Teich machen und hier veröffentlichen!
Zu dem Algenproblem ist jetzt nämlich noch ein eventuelles Eiweißproblem dazugekommen, morgens habe ich so kleine Schauminseln auf dem Teich, habe jetzt schon das Füttern verringert...
Habe den Teich mit einem Haus "mitgekauft", er ist klein, aber möchte ihn jetzt schon nicht mehr missen, obwohl wir am Anfang gesagt haben "den schütten wir zu", nun stehen wir immer ganz glücklich davor und werden ihn niemals zuschütten. Sind nur ein paar Goldfische und 2 __ Frösche drin und offensichtlich auch Fischnachwuchs ;-) Und wir möchten ja schon, dass die Fische es gut haben, habe zwar schon 2 Teichbücher gekauft, aber so richtig komme ich damit auch nicht weiter. Vielen Dank nochmal, ich werde jetzt mal Fotos machen 
Karin!


----------



## klokko (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwarzkopfsegge (Carex appropinquanta)*

so, Fotos von meinem grünen Teichlein sind drin


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwarzkopfsegge (Carex appropinquanta)*

Servus Karin

Herzlich Willkommen

Falls die Fotos den aktuellen Stand darstellen .. viel zuwenig Pflanzen ... 

Repopflanzen heißt das Zauberwort ... die mit "Reinigungswirkung" wären es ...


----------



## klokko (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwarzkopfsegge (Carex appropinquanta)*

Danke Helmut, das hab ich mir fast gedacht, aber da der Teich recht klein ist, ist das Risiko ja recht gross, dass er ruckzuck zuviel zuwächst...
Was kannst Du mir empfehlen?
Gruß, Karin


----------

